# Any chops or kicks to kill a



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

WASP!?  Or should I just use an assault weapon? :shooter:

Seriously, all the strength I've gained from punching, doing hundreds of pushups and I literally beat the h*ll out of a wasp and it still wouldn't die.

If that had been an assailant, he'd be dead, decimated by the running shoe. But men don't have exoskeletons, huh?

The good ol' wasp spray works like a charm but I hate using that stuff in the house.  _However_, I've had it with the dive-bombing.


----------



## grydth (Jul 8, 2007)

You need to move to a weapons form, then. 

A guy in our Tai Chi group introduced us to an ancient and deadly Chinese weapon.... It's really an electrified tennis racquet...take a swing at a bug with this and there's a loud POP!, a flash and small puff of smoke... and the bug is off to meet its ancestors.

I have no idea what grand soke came up with this concept, but it is effective. Just don't touch the grid with the power on.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 8, 2007)

grydth said:


> You need to move to a weapons form, then.
> 
> A guy in our Tai Chi group introduced us to an ancient and deadly Chinese weapon.... It's really an electrified tennis racquet...take a swing at a bug with this and there's a loud POP!, a flash and small puff of smoke... and the bug is off to meet its ancestors.
> 
> I have no idea what grand soke came up with this concept, but it is effective. Just don't touch the grid with the power on.


That would be Grand Soke Venus Williams.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 8, 2007)

Well you have physics working against you here.  It very difficult to hurt something with so little inertia if its not pinned against a surface.  

There is also the fact that wasps are just too bloody ornery to die.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2007)

A (thick) rolled up newspaper usually does the trick nicely... mass plus inertia plus good aim can equal a stunned wasp then a nice athletic shoe with a firm floor will finish her off. 
Yes, her. Wasps are like bees... only one male to a group of females and that male is only for the queen... kinda like a cabana to the LLR :uhyeah: 
But seriously that might help. If you don't like killing then a tupperware container with a lid to place over the stunned insect to be released outside.


----------



## zDom (Jul 9, 2007)

My advice, if caught unarmed and needing to kill a wasp, are:

Clap your hands together hard with wasp between them. If you do it hard and fast enough, you will instantly squish the wasp before it has a chance to sting.

Another technique I have used to great effect with flies but have never tested on a wasp is to strike with an open hand with a quick snappy motion, "batting" the insect into a wall or other object.

While this won't KILL the insect, you may stun it long enough for a finishing technique: stomp if on the floor, open palm slap if laying on a table or other hard object.

If it is on a cushion or other force-absorbing surface, I recommend sweeping it to the floor for stomp finish.

Apply all above methods at your own risk. Don't hold me responsible if your technique ends up less than effective so the pissed-off wasp attacks and stings you


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 9, 2007)

Try using liquid dish soap (Dawn, etc) mixed to about one tablespoon to a windex bottle of water.  Kills them without the problems of the poisins...pet/kid friendly, doesn't stain the furniture, drapes, etc....I spray it around my doors to keeps them from trying to come iin as the doors are opened...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 9, 2007)

We tend to get really bad outbreaks of miller moths during the summer.  So I'd turn the living room light on and then start smacking them out of the air with witiks (snap hits) with a yardstick or a ruler.  Worked like a charm and really works your speed/accuracy with a weapon up.  When you do that with yellowjackets in the backyard it can get a pretty good adrenaline rush going too. 

Lamont

er, sorry that is about using bugs as a training tool, the old rolled magazine works just fine if you just end the life of a bug right now.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2007)

grydth said:


> You need to move to a weapons form, then.
> 
> A guy in our Tai Chi group introduced us to an ancient and deadly Chinese weapon.... It's really an electrified tennis racquet...take a swing at a bug with this and there's a loud POP!, a flash and small puff of smoke... and the bug is off to meet its ancestors.
> 
> I have no idea what grand soke came up with this concept, but it is effective. Just don't touch the grid with the power on.


 
I can verify that these are great tools.  My in laws brought one back from India.  However do not touch it yourself as it really packs a wallop!


----------



## thardey (Jul 17, 2007)

grydth said:


> You need to move to a weapons form, then.
> 
> A guy in our Tai Chi group introduced us to an ancient and deadly Chinese weapon.... It's really an electrified tennis racquet...take a swing at a bug with this and there's a loud POP!, a flash and small puff of smoke... and the bug is off to meet its ancestors.
> 
> I have no idea what grand soke came up with this concept, but it is effective. Just don't touch the grid with the power on.



These work great, and for some reason, if you just hold it next to a yellowjacket, they sometimes get the urge to land on it. But you have to fry them for a couple of seconds -- if you just swat a bee with them, it just gives them a shock - it often doesn't kill them.

And he's not kidding about the puff of smoke!


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Try using liquid dish soap (Dawn, etc) mixed to about one tablespoon to a windex bottle of water. Kills them without the problems of the poisins...pet/kid friendly, doesn't stain the furniture, drapes, etc....I spray it around my doors to keeps them from trying to come iin as the doors are opened...


Wow.  Thank you.  I'll try this solution.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Blindside said:


> We tend to get really bad outbreaks of miller moths during the summer. So I'd turn the living room light on and then start smacking them out of the air with witiks (snap hits) with a yardstick or a ruler. Worked like a charm and really works your speed/accuracy with a weapon up. When you do that with yellowjackets in the backyard it can get a pretty good adrenaline rush going too.
> 
> Lamont
> 
> er, sorry that is about using bugs as a training tool, the old rolled magazine works just fine if you just end the life of a bug right now.


I've got the blasted moths, too.  I don't know if they're miller moths, but they like my pantry.  They laid eggs in my brown rice.  I've been snapping those dudes with a towel.

I can imagine chasing yellowjackets with a yardstick would create a prety good adrenaline rush...especially if there is more than one.  You could be Bruce Lee of the yardstick.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

grydth said:


> You need to move to a weapons form, then.
> 
> A guy in our Tai Chi group introduced us to an ancient and deadly Chinese weapon.... It's really an electrified tennis racquet...take a swing at a bug with this and there's a loud POP!, a flash and small puff of smoke... and the bug is off to meet its ancestors.
> 
> I have no idea what grand soke came up with this concept, but it is effective. Just don't touch the grid with the power on.


I thought you were joking at first!  A portable bug zapper, I like that.  I might get one and use it on the brown recluses in my basement, or not.


----------



## crushing (Jul 18, 2007)

Just be careful when using techniques on wasps and bees.  Well before I started TKD, and when I was more apiphobic(?) I tried to kick a bee and I ended up with a big fat lip after my knee made contact with my face.  Try explaining that one to friends and family!

I didn't know I could kick that high and still have that much force behind it.  It's amazing what a little bee and some adrenaline can do.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> Just be careful when using techniques on wasps and bees.  Well before I started TKD, and when I was more apiphobic(?) I tried to kick a bee and I ended up with a big fat lip after my knee made contact with my face.  Try explaining that one to friends and family!
> 
> I didn't know I could kick that high and still have that much force behind it.  It's amazing what a little bee and some adrenaline can do.


:lfao: Damn, you mean there's not a video of that?? That'd be hilarious! :lol:


----------



## crushing (Jul 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> :lfao: Damn, you mean there's not a video of that?? That'd be hilarious! :lol:


 
No video of it.  It was well before YouTube and even America's Funniest Home Videos.

It was a beautiful summer day on my parent's back porch.  I have much fonder memories in my head somewhere that I wish stuck in my head as well as that incident.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> No video of it.  It was well before YouTube and even America's Funniest Home Videos.
> 
> It was a beautiful summer day on my parent's back porch.  I have much fonder memories in my head somewhere that I wish stuck in my head as well as that incident.



Hmm... ok, lessee... :idea: I know, we'll re-create the event! Using a bee kept in a cup and shaken and then taking the lid off and letting the bee go right after you and you replicate the kick... all on video!  Whaddya say?


----------



## Odin (Jul 18, 2007)

You would be my hero if you could kill a wasp with a high kick. ( :

I wont even begin to tell you how many times ive tried.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> :lfao: Damn, you mean there's not a video of that?? That'd be hilarious! :lol:


As much fun as sittin' on the back porch listenin' to the bug zapper?


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Odin said:


> You would be my hero if you could kill a wasp with a high kick. ( :
> 
> I wont even begin to tell you how many times ive tried.


Be sure to wear shoes!


----------

